# How do I set the throttle on a farm pro 2420



## elyasguy (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a farm pro 2420 2wd and was wondering if anyone has modified their throttle so it can be set at a constant rpm? Also is there a readily available tube for the 4.0-16 front tire? Can you stuff a 5.50-16 tube in?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry that I am not familiar with these tractors, but I suspect that you have a foot throttle. I addition, there should be a hand throttle that you should be able to set the rpm at a specific rate. Look for a lever on or near the dash perhaps on the right hand side.
Fire us off a picture of your dash if you are still having trouble.
Cheers


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

elyasguy said:


> I have a farm pro 2420 2wd and was wondering if anyone has modified their throttle so it can be set at a constant rpm? Also is there a readily available tube for the 4.0-16 front tire? Can you stuff a 5.50-16 tube in?


elyaguy, the throttle lever on the dash connects to a cable down to the injector pump. I'm not sure what application you are using that would be different then placing the throttle lever on the dash to a certain position. Does the lever move to the slower position when running? It can be adjusted to hold its position. 

I'm not sure on the tire tube.
Aubrey


----------



## elyasguy (Aug 16, 2014)

Sorry for not responding to my own posts for so long. Have had a multitude of problems around the house and with the cars. Don't ask. lol Any ways I am back to using my tractor again. My tractor has the hand throttle but it doesn't have a way to set it at a certain position. Thanks folks!


----------

